# on a different forum



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

pics of my new aligator - PassionFord


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

ive got to be honest and say i cant tell the difference between gators, crocs etc, esp when they are still small. but that guy sounds a bit like an :censor:


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

gona keep an 8ft Gattor in his loft nxt the kids palyin on the comp, WTF


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i'd like to know how he plans to get the 8ft gator out of the loft if needs be at some point in the future


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

you can tell it isnt a pet forum haha


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

its mine actualy and yeh he will be kept up stairs but its proberbly the best place for him and where else can you build a large secure inclosure that is big enough to house a full grown caiman 

what would you do keep it in a fish tank for ever


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> ive got to be honest and say i cant tell the difference between gators, crocs etc, esp when they are still small. but that guy sounds a bit like an :censor:


He keeps aligators and pithons.......makes me wonder what he put on his DWA application..........supposing of course he has one!:whistling2:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Its not an alligator, its a spec caiman


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

its not a crock or a gator dumb ass its caiman i just didnt think it would explain to people what it was


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, and I've divided the kids sand pit: half fir them and half for the echis!


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

feel sory for your kids then


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> its not a crock or a gator dumb ass its caiman i just didnt think it would explain to people what it was


First off, you put it up on another forum as an alligator. Secondly, you even managed to spell alligator incorrectly on the title of your thread on the other forum. So whos the dumbass? :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has MBC licenced a spec caimen to be kept in a loft/up stairs????????


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

who exactly are you calling a dumbass? you are the one who called it a gator on the other forum! i have admitted that i cannot tell the difference between gator,caiman, croc etc, esp when that small. I am not a reptilian expert. and no i have not suggested that you keep it in a fish tank, and i never would. IMO if it is going to grow to 8ft as you suggest on the other forum it would not be suitable to keep it in the house, it would require an outdoor enclosure with a large amount of space! but as you have basically now admitted that you pretended it was a gator to make yourself "look cool" im not sure what to suggest to you. maybe something to reduce your ego slightly as you seem to be acting like a male that has had his balls squashed


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

so what i cant spell but neither can branson and he aint doing to bad is he 

i know exactly what he is iv wanted one for 7 years its not some thing i went into lightly 

and as i said i said aligator because people on there wont know what a caiman is they will think its a porsche not an animal


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> First off, you put it up on another forum as an alligator. Secondly, you even managed to spell alligator incorrectly on the title of your thread on the other forum. So whos the dumbass? :whistling2:


He cannot even spell Python!

:gasp:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

do you seriously credit other people you have never met with such little intelligence? my OH is a car nut and has absolutely no interest in animals whatsoever but even he knows what a caiman is!


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> do you seriously credit other people you have never met with such little intelligence? my OH is a car nut and has absolutely no interest in animals whatsoever but even he knows what a caiman is!



well i made it easy cos when the loacle dog worden came to sort thing out he asked what type of dog one was


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Its not an alligator, its a spec caiman


I also have a Caiman (Cuviers Dwarf) but when you tell people that are not in the hobby it's easier to say gator or croc and then explain exactly what it is cos you will always get asked what you are gonna do with it when it's 18ft lol

Now if you want to get technical, the _Caiman crocodilus_ is a Crocodilian, within the term Crocodilian you have _Alligatoridae, Crocodylidae and Gavialidae._ The Spectacled Caiman (and the Cuviers for that matter) falls into the _Alligatoridae _category making it a sub species of an Aligator.

So Jacko is well inttled to say he has an Aligator.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Scales and Fangs said:


> I also have a Caiman (Cuviers Dwarf) but when you tell people that are not in the hobby it's easier to say gator or croc and then explain exactly what it is cos you will always get asked what you are gonna do with it when it's 18ft lol
> 
> Now if you want to get technical, the _Caiman crocodilus_ is a Crocodilian, within the term Crocodilian you have _Alligatoridae, Crocodylidae and Gavialidae._ The Spectacled Caiman (and the Cuviers for that matter) falls into the _Alligatoridae _category making it a sub species of an Aligator.
> 
> So Jacko is well inttled to say he has an Aligator.


What the hell?! I just pointed out it was infact a spec caiman, not an alligator, no big deal.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> What the hell?! I just pointed out it was infact a spec caiman, not an alligator, no big deal.


Language timothy, why the agression?

The guy is being slated for telling his pals that he has a Gator, when in fact he does to some degree.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

yeh but the point is i am actualy getting taken for a fool cos i cant spell 

and that i love a certain type of animal 

i lve these and sharks for the simple reason they are the only 2 animals that have never evolved 

they didnt need to they where born perfect 

its not like iv been telling people i saw lake placid and wanted one


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

sorry rob, but until he started calling people dumbasses, i didnt slate him, i just said it was a spec caiman, not a gator.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

jacko1 said:


> yeh but the point is i am actualy getting taken for a fool cos i cant spell
> 
> and that i love a certain type of animal
> 
> ...


dont tell me you keep a shark in the bath :bash: :lol2::lol2: only kidding mate.

I too have a passion for all Crocs and I am very proud to be able to keep one, my aim in life is to own a Nile croc, just need a big enough loft :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> well i made it easy cos when the loacle dog worden came to sort thing out he asked what type of dog one was


*What the hell does that mean?*


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

it means he deals with animals and thought it was a dog so i madeb it easy for all me car mad mates to understand


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> it means he deals with animals and thought it was a dog so i madeb it easy for all me car mad mates to understand


So are you telling us that MBC sent a dog warden to your home to assess you for your DWA licence?

Or have i got it wrong again?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

well he may be well within his right to call it a "gator" but he doesnt explain that it is actually a caiman he continues to refer to it as a gator, despite what he may think many people who do not come onto forums such as this do know what a caiman is, and to let you know Jacko i have not slated you for your spelling i know many dyslexics and would never do such a thing


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> So are you telling us that MBC sent a dog warden to your home to assess you for your DWA licence?
> 
> Or have i got it wrong again?



the firs person i contacted in mbc was the dog warden who was clue less he then got a vet out to see me 

and panther i didnt say you where i said i was being slated for it and if you look at the start of the thread again you will see this so it made me slightly peeved


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

thats ok, was just making sure you werent grouping me in this- i would never slate someone for their spelling esp as my OH is dyslexic


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

and so you all know at the mo he has a whole bed room but the loft will give him more space and will be out of the reach of a break in unlike say a shed in the garden


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> the firs person i contacted in mbc was the dog warden who was clue less he then got a vet out to see me
> 
> and panther i didnt say you where i said i was being slated for it and if you look at the start of the thread again you will see this so it made me slightly peeved


This is good fun!



Why did you contact a dog warden?
Have you actually got a valid DWA?
Just intrigued as to whether this is genuine or another pointless wind up!


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

no i do have a dwa the licence and vet bills came to £1000 and the insurance is 230


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> no i do have a dwa the licence and vet bills came to £1000 and the insurance is 230


In that case fair enough but you need to be more accurate with you posts there are some seriously experienced DWA keepers on the forum


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> In that case fair enough but you need to be more accurate with you posts there are some seriously experienced DWA keepers on the forum


i agree completely, and i see no need to effectively lie to people on another forum, esp as you dont know if any of them may think, "oo i'll go get a gator off the black market and keep it in a big tank"


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> In that case fair enough but you need to be more accurate with you posts there are some seriously experienced DWA keepers on the forum


Maybe you're right but I certainly think people shouldnt be so quick to "get stuck in" before the OP has made themselves clear.



panther_87k said:


> i agree completely, and i see no need to effectively lie to people on another forum, esp as you dont know if any of them may think, "oo i'll go get a gator off the black market and keep it in a big tank"


Thats a little far fetched dont you think? if your theory is correct wouldnt they also say "oo i'll go get a Caiman off the black market. Shall we not tell anyone outside the hobby then?


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> yeh but the point is i am actualy getting taken for a fool cos i cant spell
> 
> and that i love a certain type of animal
> 
> ...


Well they must have evolved at some point! Haha!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Thats a little far fetched dont you think? if your theory is correct wouldnt they also say "oo i'll go get a Caiman off the black market. Shall we not tell anyone outside the hobby then?


yes ok i ellaborated a little to far but im sure you get my point


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> yes ok i ellaborated a little to far but im sure you get my point


I think we should agree to disagree on this one lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I doubt it's his. Probs a pic off google. :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

ding ding - round 2


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Scales and Fangs said:


> ding ding - round 2


I shall back up my points, so I do not look like a mindless idiot posting for flamebait.




He commonly changed the species names. (Yeah I've seen your post with all the scientific names and how he's entitled.)
He's becoming rather defensive when questioned about legitimacy & details.
The pic indicates it's in a fish tank, yet his post just said he has a whole bedroom to himself?


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

he is in a tank at the mo and isnt big enough for a full room inclosure but there is nothing else in the room what angle do you want a pic from 

or do you want me to signe him 

look at my posts i got him off here


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Where did he come from Jacko?


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

bradford


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

proper good bloke had some lovely looking pythons


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll make this easy for everyone.

I have a close contact at MBC they will confirm on monday if the poster is genuine.......simple

No arguments then?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i never doubted his genuine-ness (sp) i just dont think his original post was thought through correctly, but as he has explained fully here now, i have no problem, although i do think he should explain fully to the people on the other forum too, esp as some of them already seem to think its legal for just anyone to get this sort of animal


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

*You know I find the DWA section horrid. I have noticed that if I try to ask for DWA advice no one answers, treats you like and idiot or just ignores you.

It is so clicky. I Think you are all being really harsh to this guy. You fire him down before he has a chance to defend him self.

Just because someone owns DWA does not mean they are superior to other reptile keepers. Granted there are people out there who definatly should not own any DWA but actually there are people like myself who has a DWA license, would like more training and seem to come up against backs all the time.

I think you should give this guy a break.
*


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

this has been noticed a few times, i for one would answer should i know the answer plus I enjoy sharing what I do know


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> *You know I find the DWA section horrid. I have noticed that if I try to ask for DWA advice no one answers, treats you like and idiot or just ignores you.*
> 
> *It is so clicky. I Think you are all being really harsh to this guy. You fire him down before he has a chance to defend him self.*
> 
> ...


x2

anytime i have wanted to post something asking a question (i have no desire to keep DWA but i find them fascinating) i never do it as there are a few people in here who will constantly look down their nose at you. This thread is an absolute joke, and the guy saying he is going to find out the 'truth' on monday needs to have a serious look at themself, your not a private investigator and have no business whatsoever digging into someones business.


----------



## *Mac (Dec 28, 2008)

I've checked with Rotherham and Sheffield City Council this week because I'd like my own Caimen at some point in the future and their requirements are

1) I own the property the animal is kept in
2) I provide a brief history of my animal keeping background
3) I provide proof of public liability insurance
4) the enclosure meets their standards

However if I wanted a license issuing for anything else they'd need to heavily review it.

Not exactly complicated to get a DWA imo. It's quite plausible given the images posted that the OP does have a DWA for Caimen only if MBC are as relaxed as my two local councils.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Can I ask a question without getting slated? this thread seems to be full of arguments.

You say you're going to keep it in the loft, is that right? I am just wondering how you will manage to get a fully crown caimen out of the loft if for some reason it needs a vet, of if you move house. Have you had the loft converted in a specific way which will enable you to remove it without a danger to yourself and the animal?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

StevetheSnake said:


> the guy saying he is going to find out the 'truth' on monday needs to have a serious look at themself, your not a private investigator and have no business whatsoever digging into someones business.


As this is partly aimed at me I'll attmept to answer it.

The biggest problem with the DWA section isnt that people look down their noses at posters, quite the opposite as the majority of DWA keepers are very helpful, the issue is there have been so many posts with highly suspect threads, repeated silly remarks and so on.

In this case the post is "odd" and a previous comment to this has been noted.

The "owner" of said DWA has been inaccurate and has raised eyebrows as to whether it is genuine or not.

If he does have a genuine interest in the species and has a valid DWAL and is keeping the animal correctly fair enough.

However, there is some doubt and an illegal DWA species could result in long term problems for those of us who keep DWA species legally.

Welfare, public safety etc etc are paramount especially with a DWA listed species, sorry if this view upsets you but that is my concern.

The "owner" is more than welcome to put up his views after all this is an open forum.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> As this is partly aimed at me I'll attmept to answer it.
> 
> The biggest problem with the DWA section isnt that people look down their noses at posters, quite the opposite as the majority of DWA keepers are very helpful, the issue is there have been so many posts with highly suspect threads, repeated silly remarks and so on.
> 
> ...



i agree totally: victory:


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> As this is partly aimed at me I'll attmept to answer it.
> 
> The biggest problem with the DWA section isnt that people look down their noses at posters, quite the opposite as the majority of DWA keepers are very helpful, the issue is there have been so many posts with highly suspect threads, repeated silly remarks and so on.
> 
> ...





panther_87k said:


> i agree totally: victory:


Yep I agree with you - If he is genuine fair enough if he is not then..well...

But I do think innocent untill proven guilty in this case, don't forget some people are not to good at expressing themselves on here whereas face to face they could be absolutly spot on. I just believe everyone should be a little more cautious when approaching the subject of "is he genuine" if that makes sense


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Im gon go get me lynching rope & be right back


----------

